# Tarantula has blocked its hole



## sammilouise (May 15, 2016)

My new Phlogius crassipes has blocked his hole. He did this the first night I got him (now day three). Don't know if he's pre moult. I can see his leg against the wall so he's at the very back of his tunnel. I wanted to feed him and I was going to move him into a bigger enclosure but I guess I'll just wait until he unblocks his whole. 
Calling it a 'he' but I don't know. 

Cheers


----------



## kalo1993 (May 15, 2016)

Looks like pre moult to me, Waiting for it to unblock itself before feeding or re housing is certainly a good idea.


----------



## Herpo (May 15, 2016)

Pre-moult.


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 16, 2016)

Yeah let him alone. Any other pictures of him? I love spiders, i even feed my local redbacks and orb spiders around my place


----------



## sammilouise (May 16, 2016)

Just the pictures from his/her advertisement.. only had it one night before it blocked up its hole.




- - - Updated - - -

Just in case he's done it to warm up his hole (I'm in VIC), I've covered the ventilation to make his tank more humid


----------



## sammilouise (May 22, 2016)

Hi all
So he's been in his hole for eight days and literally hasn't moved cos I can see a leg against the wall. Now I've found a fang. If he hasn't been out in a week is it normal for him to shed a fang a week before moult?? 

Stressing


----------



## sammilouise (May 28, 2016)

All is good. He has moulted and it was his moult I could see against the glass - which hadn't moved in two weeks. So he must have moulted hours after getting him. He now has a dead cricket near his hide


----------

